# India's Most Populous Gangetic State



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

the colorful auditorium is crazy :nuts:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

165 million?! That's almot the entire Brazilian pop. (190 mi)!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^That sensus is wrong. It is now 190,891,000.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*NOIDA-Ghaziabad*

India101 - here are some from the NOIDA/Ghaziabad urban cluster:


(For those who might not be aware, the city of Ghaziabad and the relatively new urban extensions of NOIDA (and Greater Noida) are amongst India's fastest growing urban areas). 

Just east of Delhi, these tri-cities are emerging as the state's hi-tech industrial hubs and attract young techno/managerial graduates from throughout the state.

Several domestic and international tech-companies have opened new facilities - as seen here:

(All pics taken from builder/developer/corporate websites or blogs. All credit to the original photographers)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

The tri-cities are also home to some of India's largest and well-stocked malls:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

And in keeping with the cities' cosmopolitan aspirations, even the sculptures have an international style!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

And apart from the corporate guest houses and private town houses, such as these:



















there are also several new housing complexes - some particularly fancy - such as these:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Interesting - just some yrs ago, Noida looked boring and conventional - the new architecture has a dash of spice.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Forest Spa apartment Complex


















(C)hols10


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

More




















(C)CPK


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

A golf course in Greater Noida










(C)floatingweed


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Centrestage Mall, Noida









(C)Kamal Kansara


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great India Place, Noida









(C)Sandip Bhattacharya


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

schmidt said:


> 165 million?! That's almot the entire Brazilian pop. (190 mi)!


Now the population of Uttar Pradesh is *194 million *so even more than Brazil. 

If it were a country, it would be the *fifth *most populated in the *world*.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

How big is the state in area?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^243,286 km² (93,933 sq mi²)


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

corredor06 said:


> How big is the state in area?


93,933 sq mi (243,286 km²), 792/km2


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a bit bigger than the UK.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Meerut - Western UP*

Here are some pictures from the university town of Meerut - NE of India's capital, Delhi. Its an up and coming town that is shaping up as a regional educational hub.

(All pics taken from web-photo-blogs - all credit to the local photographers)

First, a couple of new malls:



















An older style mall/commercial complex










Traditional small-town style strip malls w. colorful cladding!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some college buildings (engineering, management etc)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some residential neighborhoods - this first one is a particularly jazzy home!










(Next set from the architect's website for Tirupati Gardens, Nand Vihar)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

(All pics from web-photo-blogs - all credit to the local photgraphers)

A residential garden










A garden in Sardhana - a small town near Meerut










A home in the urbanized village of Pilkuha (also nr. Meerut)


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

why can`t i see the pics?:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those houses looking very nice indeed


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

xavarreiro, christos - thnks very much for ur comments!

Jutin - try reloading the page - sometimes, the page needs to be refreshed a few times before the pictures will load correctly.

Some town homes/row houses taken from the builder/developers website:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

This is a great thread! Thank you for sharing these photos.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Photos of kanpur looks great. But I have the impression that electricity situation of Kanpur is not good. Is this still holds true.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Agra - beyond the Taj!*

Seattlelife, Rajesh, Unconsciousfocus - thnks for your comments!!! 

Rajesh - sorry I can't say much about the power situation in Kanpur - I know Delhi had a serious power crisis for many years, but last summer, the situation had improved considerably - and with an invertor, we had virtually continuous supply.But your concerns are generally very valid. City governments are almost dysfunctional in many cities.

Continuing w. this thread, here are some pictures of Agra - the city of the Taj - but I am NOT going to post any pics of the Taj - I figure there are plenty of other places where they can be seen!

(All pics from web blogs - all credit to the original photographers)

First - some pictures of hotels in Agra:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

A new mall nr Agra on the Delhi-Agra highway:










A mini-mall




























One of the newer city malls


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Agra Beyond the Taj!*

Although tourists know Agra primarily because of the Taj and other Mughal monuments, there are other monuments in Agra as well.

The Radhey-Swami temple is virtually unknown - so I thought I'd share some pics taken by local photogrpaher, Suneel:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

mihir1310 @ Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Some new residential areas in *Noida*

Copyright sidney_jec


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

A mall in *Greater Noida*

Copyright Sidney Jec



















View









Some under construction building right off the pari chowk in Greater Noida

New Buildings


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Adobe Office in Noida

(C)Munish_Chandel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

India101 said:


> Adobe Office in Noida
> 
> (C)Munish_Chandel


The Adobe building its indeed very nice, amazing one at day and during the night...


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Aligarh, Western Uttar Pradesh*

Here are some pics from the town of Aligarh, about 150 km SE of Delhi. (All pics from web albums of local photographers - all credit to them)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Some Residences


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Festival Decorations


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*NOIDA - Western UP, India*

All pics (c) El DEco


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*New Educational Campuses, Meerut, NW Uttar Pradesh*

In the last decade, the city of Meerut has seen an explosion in private educational campuses (mostly geared towards computer science/enginnering).

(these and next pics from the univ/college websites)

Here are some pics from the campus of Shobhit Univ. :


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Bansal's Instt. of Technology


----------



## Joshua Heinze (Apr 4, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Lucknow, N. Central India*

Joshua..thnks!!!!

Here are some more glimpses of Lucknow the capital of the state of Uttar Pradesh.....(continuing from Page 1 of this thread) 

(All pics from Panoramio)

ERA Hospital










New University Building










Convention Centre










An older Govt. Bldg


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Apartments/Residences Lucknow*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

NBRI - National Botanical Research Instt. Garden


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, interesting photos from this state in India


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bareilly, NW Uttar Pradesh*

Christos, thnks!

Here is an assortment of pictures from the town of Bareilly:

(All pics from Panoramio)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Bareilly*

Also from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Amusement Park, Bareilly*


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome Chitrakar, COMPLETELY Changes the image of Uttar Pradesh, Lovely architecture and execution ...!!!!


cheerssss


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

chitrakaar said:


> Pics from Picasa and Panoramio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humn..This house is in Vasant Vihar..A Block , New Delhi and not allahbad...this house went for Rs 140 crore.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Thnks for the correction - the pic was obviously misplaced in Panoramio!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Lucknow, the State Capital*

This thread started with pics from Kanpur and Lucknow - two of the largest cities in the state. 

Here are more from Lucknow (from Panoramio taken by S.M.A Husein)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

wow these are very unique buildings


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lucknow Residential Highrises*

Indusriver - glad u enjoyed the pics! Here are some more:

Pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Lucknow*

Pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Some Lucknow Homes*

Pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Moradabad, India*

*Moradabad* is an industrial town in the North Western part of the state of Uttar Pradesh with an estimated population of 750,000.

Here are some glimpses of the town (pics by Harry Khan)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Moradabad (cntd.)*

These pics also by Harry Khan


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Moradabad Malls*

Pics by Abdulahad5000 (Panoramio)


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! nice new development.
I'm impressed.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Higher Education in Moradabad*

Dwest 

These next pics from the Mahaveer University website:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

This pic from Aashish


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Best Western Moradabad*

Pics from Picasa


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Greater Noida, Western UP*

Greater Noida - the new city east of the Yamuna river (across from Faridabad, and SE of the capital, New Delhi)

Pictures by Bipul Keshri


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Also by Bipul Keshri


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Greater Noida*

Pics by Shakeb Azim


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*A Modern Office Complex, Noida, India*

Pictures of India Glycols (a green petrochemicals company) in Noida. (This set from Domusweb.It)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Pics from Azlidesign


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates chitrakaar...thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## CheeseTree (May 2, 2011)

These photos are nice. 
I am so impressed by the design of the balconies of the residential buildings. Besides, some of the buildings are quite colorful. It is good to see them. 

Jazzy home is my favourite btw.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Some more from Noida*

Linguine, CheeseTree - thnks!!!

These pics of homes in Noida from Sahibpasand



















And this from Pande and Associates


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More homes in Noida*

These pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Noida again!*

Pics from olx.in




























Pic from Moveandstay


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ghaziabad, Uttar Pradesh*

Pictures from Mahagun India:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Gorakhpur, Eastern Uttar Pradesh, India*

Gorakhpur (pop. roughly 0.8 mil) lies near the Indian border with Nepal.

Here are some pictures of old and new Gorakhpur from Twocircles.net, Panoramio and Rehan:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Gorakhpur (contd)*

Pictures from Panoramio - a golf course and some homes


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

chitrakaar said:


>


are these public housing? gov' or private owned?


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Atmada - all these housing blocks have been developed by private builders and sold to individual buyers.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new residential buildings there....:cheers:


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

India101 said:


> Now the population of Uttar Pradesh is *194 million *so even more than Brazil.
> 
> If it were a country, it would be the *fifth *most populated in the *world*.


As per the provisional results of India's 2011 Census, the population of UP (Uttar Pradesh) has crossed 200 million. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uttar_Pradesh

If UP were a country, it would be the world's fifth-most populous nation: more populous than Brazil, a country that's over thirty-five times larger in territorial area.

The population density of UP is 2129 people / sq mile: a density that's higher than many of the suburban regions of the USA. 

I'm surprised there aren't any megacities in UP!

There aren't even any cities containing over 4 million people in UP, and it makes me wonder at the magnitude of dense rural population, unmatched anywhere in the world.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Linguine thnks!!!

megacity30: you make a good point. Given how populous the state is, it ought to have several one-million plus cities and at least a few cities hitting 5 million. Noida is actually more an extension of Delhi, and Lucknow with a metropolitan population of 3 million population is its largest city.

I could offer my own diagnosis of the problems holding the state back, but it would involve making some rather politically incorrect statements that I had better avoid in a public forum.

I will suggest, however, that due to its almost flat topography, it is able to support a very high population - although for people to live well, its population should have stabilized at least a decade ago.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

I like this thread, India ever surprise me


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Updates from NOIDA, Uttar pradesh, India*

Chikobestia thnks!

Here are some more pics from Noida take from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Noida again!*

Also from Panoramio:


----------



## ramendu.ganguly (Oct 26, 2011)

sikal said:


> Interesting - just some yrs ago, Noida looked boring and conventional - the new architecture has a dash of spice.


this is greater noida, not noida.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Updates from Lucknow, India*

Pics from Panoramio




























Pics by Naveen Sharma


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lucknow (contd.)*

Pics by Naveen Sharma















































More of *India*:

India's Desert State of Rajasthan

Gujarat threads: (Ahmedabad, Rajkot, Baroda, Porbandar, Surat)

Some Central Indian cities: (Gwalior, Indore, Bhopal, Ujjain, Barwani, Nagpur, Amrawati, Solapur)

India's Silicon Cities: Bangalore, Pune

Cities and towns in Maharashtra and Karnataka


----------

